# Equipment For Making Bee packages



## BEES4U (Oct 10, 2007)

A lot of the filling funnels are made in local sheet metal shops. The are plans for wooden ware on the internet.
I made one last year using a traffic cone with the top cut off so that it would fit inside the package bee cage.
Good luck,
Ernest.


----------



## Cyberman (Aug 23, 2016)

Do you have any links?


----------



## Rader Sidetrack (Nov 30, 2011)

Here is one:
http://www.bee-bus.com/


----------



## Harley Craig (Sep 18, 2012)

Bee package and a cardboard funnels duct taped would work just fine unless you are mass producing them


----------



## capitalbeesupply (Jul 28, 2013)

Cyberman said:


> I can't find any suppliers for equipment to make bee packages. I need the screen boxes and especially the big square funnel you use to fill the screened boxes.
> Most bee supply companies focus on the equipment for raising bees.
> 
> Any links would be appreciated.


Are you looking for bulk box cages for shaking bulk bees into prior to loading package cages or are you looking for package cages? There are many different approaches package producers use so often the equipment is not standard. Some like to shake frame by frame through a funnel directly into package cages, some like to shake into bulk boxes first either frame by frame or with a box stand into a bulk box, then pour from there into double funnels to transfer into package cages, among about 5 other ways we've seen people do it. There is no problem making equipment it is just a matter of what/how you need to fit your operation. With regard to package cages many are moving away from the wood into the Bee Busses...there are a lot of positives and some negatives with it...some of how you proceed with cages is how your raising or sourcing queens (the types of cages they are in, etc)


Rich
Capital Bee Supply
Manufacturers and Purveyors of Fine Beekeeping Equipment
Columbus, WI


----------



## Cyberman (Aug 23, 2016)

Rader Sidetrack said:


> Here is one:
> http://www.bee-bus.com/


Thanks for the link, but its just for bee buses. I am looking for the funnel that the professionals use to dump bees into the screen 3 LB packages. Maybe there is a funnel in the food industry designed for something else that will work. I don't really want to build one. I don't mind spending money, its what a hobby is for. LOL


----------



## Rader Sidetrack (Nov 30, 2011)

I was responding to your request for ....

>> I need the screen boxes 

As far as the funnel, why don't you contact Charlie at Bee-Bus and tell him what you have in mind. While he may not sell the funnels, he is in a good position to know who does.


----------



## robirot (Mar 26, 2017)

Hi

I'm from Germany here we often use the Ikea Dokument trash can (https://m.ikea.com/us/en/catalog/products/art/80153254/) just rip a square Board wich fits inside the the basket and drill one hole of 75 mm (3") into it. 75 mm is the standard diameter for the funnel and 500g buckets with a rim sit perfectly in the hole as feeders.

For the Queen cage, you put 4 nails in the board so that you can slip the cage in between them. Fix it in place with a strip of duct tape if they get transported.

If you can't find a funnel, the funnel can either be round or square. Round is totally fine if you use single combs and shake/brush the bees of.

The funnel can either be made out of metall or phenolic board.


----------



## gambler2200 (Jan 24, 2018)

Hi,

Here is a link to dimensions for bee box. I hope this is what you are looking for!

http://www.eac-quality.net/fileadmi...666-2010__Package_bee_box_-_Specification.pdf


----------



## orthoman (Feb 23, 2013)

Woodlynn Brand beekeeping supplies also builds screened cages. Won’t be on their web site so call them or email them directly.


----------



## RayMarler (Jun 18, 2008)

Rader Sidetrack said:


> Here is one:
> http://www.bee-bus.com/


That link no longer works. I've found the new link that works here...

http://bee-pros.com/

Web page gives contact number to call for orders or information...
Charles Linder @ 618-662-8165

Those look like interesting bulk bee transport cages. There is a demonstration video on the web site and a couple more on YouTube.


----------



## rwurster (Oct 30, 2010)

If I remember right the stock they used on my first packages was 3/8 with 1/2 inch crow staples. The mesh was approximate to #8 hardware cloth. I used the mesh in them to make vented tops for nucs when I transport them. Show us what you come up with as far as jigs and finished products Cyberman, Im interested :thumbsup:


----------



## odfrank (May 13, 2002)

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=VLEBYFQgeyQ


----------



## rwurster (Oct 30, 2010)

Now those are some slick plastic packages :applause:

:thumbsup::thumbsup:


----------



## coopermaple (Aug 30, 2009)

We used these last year. They worked great. Easy for our customers to install.


----------



## odfrank (May 13, 2002)

I was told Olivarez is going to the plastic cages and will not take back wooden ones for recycling.


----------



## Qvox (May 21, 2015)

RayMarler said:


> That link no longer works. I've found the new link that works here...
> 
> http://bee-pros.com/
> 
> ...


The website says the sell them by the pallet. So, what's the per unit cost?


----------

